# Had no choice on this Cheetah!!



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I topped of the tank in my truck the other day, when I got home I looked at the receipt:









I took this as a 'sign', so I went to my LGS and poked around a bit.
I didn't need another 1911, BUT, I could always use 'something'.
















I was talking to my Buddy who owns the shop, and told him I was looking for 'something, just didn't know what it was'. He says; "go behind the counter there, and grab that Beretta in there, I traded for it yesterday". I did, I looked at the tag and he had it marked at $500. There were others in there, so he shook his head no, and held up 4 fingers. I bought this for $400 OTD. It is a Beretta 84FS Cheetah.
Oh, yea, I filled out the 4473, no BGC required, as I have my KY CCDW, and KY doesn't require a BGC with a valid CCDW. I walked out the door with my new pistol after what really was a 5 minute transaction.

Heading to the range sometime this week, and will do a range report when I do.

INCIDENTALLY, that receipt was for 9.5 gal., at $2.009, gal. Today it is at $1.969.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like it. I hope it shoots great for you. I have to get gas tomorrow ill be sure to check my receipt.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

MoMan said:


> It is a Beretta 84FS Cheetah.


I bought one of those way back when they first came out. That was before they named them "Cheetah" and before they had a decocker. It had smooth wood stocks that fit the hand perfectly and was the absolute best 'point shooter' I've ever filled my hand with. You're gonna really like that pistol.
Those early models gained some collectors value so I sold the best point shooter I've ever owned thinking nines are smaller, I can buy two pistols for what I sold the old M84 for, holster choices are limited and it's only a 380.
Not sure I used the best logic there considering it took THREE nines to get something that I could count on, we now have 380 HP ammo that will actually expand and I've ended up using the same type of holster that Beretta sells for the M84... Lol
Congrats, You're gonna like that 84.

Sam


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

At first I thought you had purchased one of the Model 81's that are flooding the market.

I've never seen so much chatter on the forums as those have generated,,,
I think I ordered mine the 2nd day that Classic Firearms offered them.

You got a great price on that pistol though,,,
I paid the same for a used Model 85BB and two mags.

I liked it so much that later that year,,,
I ordered a brand new Model 87.

In my not-so-humble opinion,,,
The Beretta Cheetah's are among the finest pistols ever produced.

Nice score my friend,,,
Nice score.

Aarond

.


----------

